# Urban Decay Chopper E/S



## SweetCheeks (Feb 8, 2008)

What would be a MAC dupe for this? Thanks!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 2, 2008)

Bump ?


----------



## florabundance (Aug 2, 2008)

i'd say maybe Mythology..or is that too dark???


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 13, 2008)

Another bump! I'm also looking for a MAC (or other!) dupe of this that is the same color, but without the flying glitter!

I'll check out Mythology next time I'm at a counter.


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyAngel* 

 
_Another bump! I'm also looking for a MAC (or other!) dupe of this that is the same color, but without the flying glitter!

I'll check out Mythology next time I'm at a counter._

 
Ditto that. I love the color, but those damn chunks of glitter REALLY need to go. I wish UD would rework the formula for their e/s and make them more user friendly. Glitter can be a great thing if it's done right!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 17, 2008)

Mythology is darker and distinctly more pink than Chopper. 
Chopper is more muted in color and frostier.
Mythology topped with Naked Lunch would be a closer match.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for the swatches !!


----------

